# Signs and Symbols of the New World Order



## 001 (May 22, 2009)

Signs and Symbols of the
New World Order




 
_ Some images_ on this page were compiled by Billy Bissell. Info about him is on the next page.





 *Inverted Pentagram* Used in witchcraft and occult rituals to conjure up evil spirits. Satanists use it 2 points up and pagans use it one point up. Any way it is used symbolizes evil. It matters not if two points are up or one. It matters not if it has a circle around it. It still is a symbol of Satan.





 *Baphomet* Unique to Satanism. A demonic deity and symbolic of Satan. Can be seen as jewelry It is also now being used by the masons. It can be seen on their buildings and the emblems the put on their vehicles to identify each other.






 Another symbol of Baphomet Aleister Crowley wore this symbol as well as the 33rd degree founder Albert Pike of the Masons
 




 *Pentagram* Symbol used in Witchcraft. Represents the elements, earth, wind, fire and water with the spirit surrounding them. 




 *Hexagram* It is one of the most potent symbols used in the working of the powers of darkness. Used to work magic. Check this site for info on a six pointed star of any kind.
Freemason Watch






 *Udjat or all seeing eye.* one of few symbols referring to Lucifer (king of hell), whom it is though will pass judgment. Below the eye is a tear because he mourns for those outside his influence.
 




 *All seeing Eye* Believed to be the eye of Lucifer and those who claim control of it have control of world finances. Used in divination. Hexes, curses, psychic control and all corruption are worked through this emblem. This one is a symbol of the Illuminati. Look at U.S. currency. This one is the basis of the New World Order. See Government Propaganda for more info.





 *Logo of Time Warner/ AOL!* Notice how it resembles the Udjat and is akin to the all seeing eye! Time Warner has a major monopoly on communications in the world. They control what you see and hear. They suppress the truth. Want to see a High Priestess who is wearing the symbol leading a ritual? Watch this film Mystery Babylon as they cast spells at Bohemian Grove in Calif.





 *Tau Cross* Symbol of the god Mathras of the Persians and the Aryans of India. To them, Mathras was an "angel of light" or the "heavenly light". It is used in modern Masonry under the symbol of the T square
 




 *Italian Horn* Other names....Unicorn horn and Leprechaun staff. Introduced by the Lord Druids of Scotland and Ireland. It is associated with good luck and good fortune. It is also used to ward off "Maluka" or the "Evil Eye". It also means satan will take care of your finances.





 *Ankh* Symbolizes fertility rites and the building up of lust within a person. A spirit of Lust is the power of this union of male /female representations. Also called the Long Life Seal.





 *Upside Down Cross* Symbolizes mockery and rejection of Jesus. Necklaces are worn by many satanist's. It can be seen on Rock singers and their album covers.





 *Zodiac* Used in satanic and occult worship. Practitioners are acknowledging their god as Baal or Lucifer. Horoscope signs are included





 *Goat Head* The horned goat, goat of mendes, Baphomet, god of the witches, the scapegoat. It's a Satanists way of mocking Jesus as the "Lamb" who died for our sins.





 *Cross of Nero - Or Peace sign.*  Another sign that mocks the cross of Jesus. Also know as "The Dead Man Rune". It appears on the tombstones of some of Hitler's SS troops.





 *Yin-Yang* In Chinese philosophy, two great opposite principles or forces on whose interplay everything depends. Yang is male, light and positive, Yin is female , dark and negative.





 *Scarab Beetle* The dung beetle which is the Egyptian symbol of reincarnation. It is also a symbol of of Beelzebub, Lord of the flies (satan). Worn by occultists to show that they have power and is a source of protection.





 *Satanic "S"* Represents a lightning bolt that means "Destroyer". In mythology, It was the weapon of Zeus. Worn to have power over others. Also was worn by the feared SS of Nazi Germany.





 *Satanic Cross* Upside down question mark that questions the Deity of God. Within the occult it is the representation of the three crown princes; Satan, Belial and leviathan. Symbolizes complete power under Lucifer.





 *Star and Crescent* Represents the moon goddess Dianna and the "son of the morning", the name of Lucifer in Isaiah 14:12. 
Witchcraft uses it the way shown and Satanism turns it in the opposite direction.





 *Anarchy* Means to abolish all laws. In other words "do what thou wilt" the law of Satanists. Used by Punk rockers and Heavy Metal followers.





 *Horned God* Represents the horned god of witchcraft. Pan or Cernunnos. Note the thumb under the fingers and given by the right hand. 




 *Horned Hand* The sign of recognition between those in the Occult. When pointed at someone it is meant to place a curse. Note the thumb over the fingers and given by the left hand.





 *Witch Sign or Moon Sign* Used to salute the rising moon. Also used by surfers and football teams. This is the sign that the furor should be using to indicate the "Hook Um" horns, Not the 2 above





 *666* The number of man. The mark of the Beast. Revelation 13:18





 *Swastika or Sun Wheel* An ancient religious symbol used long before Hitler came to power. It was used in Buddhist inscriptions, Celtic monuments and Greek coins. In sun god worship, it is supposed to represent the sun's course in the heavens.Signs and Symbols​Some of these symbols compiled by Pastor Billy Bissell. Pastor Bissell served as a Chaplin and Ritualistic Crime Consultant for the Police Dept. in Muskogee, Oklahoma. Please  give him credit if you use them.​ 




 *Bad Company* Tied to the temple of Psychic Youth.





 *Anti Justice* The roman symbol for justice was an axe upright. Being upside-down it represents anti justice or rebellion. Feminists use a double axe upright as a symbol of ancient matriarchy





 *Black Mass Indicator*  Indicates a black mass has or will take place. It mocks the catholic mass which is full of pagan beliefs. Holy Items are defiled and the lords prayer is recited backwards. 




 *Church of Satan* Founded by Anton LaVey in 1966.





 *Holy Earth* Symbol for mother earth. Also appears as a Hopi medicine wheel and Norse sun symbol.





 *Seal of the Left Hand Path*  Indicates Black magic and the path to Satan.





 *Labyrinth* A maze design of bronze age Crete that symbolizes the path of initiation.





 *Spiral * Ancient Goddess symbol of universal pattern of growth in nature. A variation with three lines was used by some to represent the number of the beast.. 666





 *Blood Ritual Symbol*  Represents animal and human sacrifices.





 *Sexual Ritual Symbol * Used to indicate the place and purpose.





 *Inverted Cross of Satanic Justice*  If found carved in the chest of a victim, it means the person was a traitor. The vertical line represents man's presence. The horizontal line indicates eternity past and future. The arch represents the world and being inverted is mockery of God.





 *Ritual Circle * Has different meanings to different groups. Protection from evil, symbolic of life cycles or completeness. Nine feet across with a smaller one inside and perhaps a pentagram drawn inside.





 *Sword of Power* May be seen upright or upside down with a drop of blood. Used by some Satanists to represent light and darkness. 
 




 *Talisman or Amulet*  Believed to have magical powers. Usually has a drawing or writing with the name or image of a deity. 




 *Thaumaturgic Triangle*  Used for magical purposes in casting of spells and the summoning of demons. Found near ritual sites. believed to be the door through which the demon will be called.





 *Trident * Symbol of enforcement among occult groups. there are many variations.





 *Unincursive Hexagram* Designed by Aleister Crowley as the symbol of his Order of the Silver Star, Astrum Argentum or AA 




 *Veve* Designs used in Voodoo to summon the various Loa or spirit deities. Symbol for Baron Samadi, Lord of the graveyard and death.


----------



## 001 (May 22, 2009)

this disturbs me look what is on this haha


----------



## UserFriendly (May 22, 2009)

Luciferians are just a bunch of good ol' boys trying to get their rocks off. Would you deny them their rocks?.... off?


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2009)

Don't forget this artifact of the New World Order:





This is all funny stuff! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 001 (May 23, 2009)

yes I would lol


----------



## SpeakerBoxd (May 25, 2009)

Hey I read a little about this symbol, but couldnt find anything else written like this, have you?

- Speaker Box D


----------



## 001 (May 25, 2009)

nope i cant say that I have

sorry


----------



## Bu66les (Jun 11, 2009)

Unincursive Hexagram, I think I know what it is, i mean why it was chosen or made.

I think if you draw a hexagram in a circle then draw another hexagram inside the circle that overlaps the first circle directly in half. The circles make a vesica pisica and the stars make that symbol.


----------



## TheBrutalTruth (Jun 11, 2009)

SpeakerBoxd said:


> Hey I read a little about this symbol, but couldnt find anything else written like this, have you?
> 
> - Speaker Box D


Never seen anything like that, Earth, Air, Fire, Water, the four elements, so it might be related to the practice of magic, or sorcery.

:: shrugs :: Or it might be a cheap knock off made by some one watching too many movies.


----------



## GreenDragon (Jun 12, 2009)

You are joking about some those right? Many of those symbols have nothing to do with evil, or had not until evil men started using them as such, i.e the Swastika and the pentagram


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 15, 2009)

SpeakerBoxd said:


> Hey I read a little about this symbol, but couldnt find anything else written like this, have you?
> 
> - Speaker Box D


You'll see this in the upcoming movie angels and demons. I read the book and that earth air fire water anagram is in there. If you flip the image upsidedown or whatever it spells the same thing the other way. there are other examples in the book one just the word illuminati my friend is good at those he has made a few of his own.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 15, 2009)

GreenDragon said:


> You are joking about some those right? Many of those symbols have nothing to do with evil, or had not until evil men started using them as such, i.e the Swastika and the pentagram


 Like the devil horns. One member of kiss or maybe it was dio was trying to raise his hand in the original two finger peace sign but because he was holding a guitar pick he came up with that. And because everyone thought the heavy music and distrorted guitars were the work of the devil......


----------



## Kratom (Jun 16, 2009)

I spend long time in Bali Indonesia where the swastika is all around you as a sign of peace. Shame it got stolen.


----------



## Sedition (Jun 16, 2009)

Satanic S lol, what a fucking pisstake. This wasn't evil, let alone "satanic" until they decided to use this shit for the SS in World War 1.
This New World Order shit is a fucking joke, just take a look at the retards who take everyday symbols and put a whacked out satanic twist on them... filth.


----------



## GreenDragon (Jun 18, 2009)

Sedition said:


> Satanic S lol, what a fucking pisstake. This wasn't evil, let alone "satanic" until they decided to use this shit for the SS in World War 1.
> This New World Order shit is a fucking joke, just take a look at the retards who take everyday symbols and put a whacked out satanic twist on them... filth.


While many of these symbols were corrupted by evil men, the new world order "shit" is quite real, from the many sources I've read, and my own eight years of research have lead me to the same ends, those w/ the money have the power over the world (and i don't mean paper money only, resources too). We are appeased here and there but we are not in control of our governments, that was made clear, at least to me, when bush was elected the second time, and more recently, the trouble with the Iran elections.


----------



## shroomer33 (Jun 24, 2009)

GreenDragon said:


> You are joking about some those right? Many of those symbols have nothing to do with evil, or had not until evil men started using them as such, i.e the Swastika and the pentagram


depends on how you define evil. If you associate evil with the occult, then they are evil.
The Swastika was always evil, at least since Blavatsky. IMO. 
Blavatsky's interpretation of the swastika was certainly occultic, and was certainly central to the Nazi's idealology of the Aryan race.


----------



## shroomer33 (Jun 24, 2009)

Sedition said:


> Satanic S lol, what a fucking pisstake. This wasn't evil, let alone "satanic" until they decided to use this shit for the SS in World War 1.
> This New World Order shit is a fucking joke, just take a look at the retards who take everyday symbols and put a whacked out satanic twist on them... filth.


The SS that you see is a rune stone. This alphabet of runes was thought by the Nazis to be from ancient Aryan civilization. This philosophy has been around for ages and it has always been 'evil'. That is the nature of the occult: things are hidden from those who don't have eyes to see.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2009)

[youtube]RKOngTfTMs0[/youtube]


----------



## Louis541 (Jun 24, 2009)

This thread is so bad I think it gave me cancer.


----------



## GreenDragon (Jun 25, 2009)

shroomer33 said:


> depends on how you define evil. If you associate evil with the occult, then they are evil.
> The Swastika was always evil, at least since Blavatsky. IMO.
> Blavatsky's interpretation of the swastika was certainly occultic, and was certainly central to the Nazi's idealology of the Aryan race.


Look, this thread is just plain stupid, and many of you are ignorant to the facts. Do your own years of research, and stop listening to what the almighty TV has to say(BBC is kinda cool but I'm afraid its the same as fox and the others), because the people in charge tell you what they want you to believe, so frankly, I'm done talking to you "Sheep", and I'm done with this thread.

Love and Hugs )O( 

P.S. BHAAAAAA!


----------



## shroomer33 (Jun 25, 2009)

GreenDragon said:


> Look, this thread is just plain stupid, and many of you are ignorant to the facts. Do your own years of research, and stop listening to what the almighty TV has to say(BBC is kinda cool but I'm afraid its the same as fox and the others), because the people in charge tell you what they want you to believe, so frankly, I'm done talking to you "Sheep", and I'm done with this thread.
> 
> Love and Hugs )O(
> 
> P.S. BHAAAAAA!


Just because I don't agree with you, don't think I am ignorant. 

I have been studying the occult since '93. I don't watch ANY tv. I hate tv with a passion. Look, you don't know me. I am the most vocal proponent of questioning authority I know. I loathe the people in charge. So don't call me a sheep. You don't know me. I have more independence of thought in my little finger than you probably do in your whole body.
Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.

You are still on the Outside. Look at the Inner Circle and you will see what is behind the Occult, if you don't go insane first.


----------



## shroomer33 (Jun 28, 2009)

With all of these symbols, there are many levels of interpretation. To the outsider/early initiate, these symbols can mean 'peace' or 'love' or whatever, but those with higher levels of understanding know more about the symbols, and the powers behind the symbols. Quite often, the higher levels of understanding bear little resemblance to the lower levels of understanding.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 28, 2009)

SpeakerBoxd said:


> Hey I read a little about this symbol, but couldnt find anything else written like this, have you?
> 
> - Speaker Box D


You're kidding right? This 'symbol' is directly out of the Dan Browns Angels and Demons, the book and movie. It was fiction people!! 

I can't believe how ridiculous some of this stuff is. All this crap popped up and went stupid on the net when the Davinci Code came out, do we really have to suffer through it again? 

The world is controlled by evil, power hungry, money grubbing men, they're called politicians and corporate executives. Are many of them masons? Yes. Are many of them from Skull and Bones fraternity? Yes. Are they covertly plotting to enslave humanity, probably. Is there shit was can do about it? No.

-RT76


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2009)

[youtube]9EiKtb0oYmY[/youtube]


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 29, 2009)

Sweet!!!! Back then he used to often turn his back when doing his tapping cause it was so fresh and new he didn't want everyone copying him. Badass!!!!


----------



## 001 (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## 001 (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## 001 (Aug 21, 2009)

one eye peacock


----------



## 001 (Aug 21, 2009)

read the background too










the fingers make 3 6's

666


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2009)

your HUGE HUGE HUGE pics are locking up my PC.



closed


----------

